# New Archery Shop in Belleville!



## KnockedOn

Hey Everyone,

The Belleville archery scene has changed the last little bit. Over the past 6 months we have lost Quinte Outdoor Sports, Droptine Archery and now Eastside Archery. Chesher's Outdoor in the past has been focused on guns and crossbows but now has expanded into compound bows. Olympic coach Floyd Armstrong is now coaching out of Chesher's and doing weekly lessons. Chesher's is stocking Hoyt, Mathews, Darton and Elite bows and carries Easton and Goldtip arrows. 

Coming this fall there will be an indoor heated range open to the public for archer's to hone their skills and participate in a league.

Store Address:

300 Maitland Drive Unit C
Belleville, Ontario
K8N 4Z5

Phone: 613-966-8080
website: cheshersoutdoor.com


----------

